# Những điều bạn gái nên cân nhắc trước khi mua son tint



## vietmom (26/7/18)

Bên cạnh những thỏi son được rất nhiều cô gái yêu thích như son lì, son bóng, son kem,….thì son tint cũng là một trong những dòng son môi được nhiều bạn gái sử dụng.

*Son tint là gì?*
Son tint hay còn được gọi là son nước với kết cấu lỏng nhẹ. Đặc điểm của son tint chính là khả năng bám màu cực tốt, bạn có thể thoải mái ăn uống hay rửa lại với nước mà không lo son bị trôi. Đây là dòng son được đánh giá là có khả năng bám màu tốt nhất trong các dòng son môi, tốt hơn cả son lì, son kem lì. Son tint thích hợp với các kiểu đánh son lòng môi (môi ombre) hơn là là kiểu đánh son cả môi.






_Son tint là dòng son được nhiều bạn gái trẻ ưa chuộng nhưng cũng khiến họ gặp không ít rắc rối nếu không biết cách sử dụng. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Những điều bạn gái nên cân nhắc trước khi mua son tint*
Những ai đam mê dòng son tint đậm chất bánh bèo thì cần lưu ý rất nhiều điều trước khi quyết định, vì có thể để lại cho bạn nhiều “tai họa” ngoài ý muốn.

*Khó tán trên môi*
Do tồn tại dạng chất lỏng nên rất khó tán đều trên môi như các dạng son kem hay son lì; nếu dùng tay để tán thì khá bất tiện, dùng cọ thì lại đậm hơn bình thường mà nhiều khi lại không đều, bạn có công nhận rằng nhiều khi chưa tán son thì son đã khô rồi không?

Đấy là điều bất tiện đầu tiên, nhưng khuyết điểm lớn nhất vẫn là son này rất mau nhạt màu vì ảnh hưởng bên ngoài, thật khó để bạn có được màu môi như ý muốn.

*Dễ bị lem*
Chỉ vì là dạng chất lỏng nên loại son này khá lem nhem trên môi bạn do chúng không có độ ì lại trên da, kết quả là chỗ đậm chỗ nhạt nhìn khá nham nhở. Nếu lỡ quên bạn liếm môi, lớp son cũng dễ biến mất.

*Dễ dính răng*
Đây chính là “tai nạn” muốn độn thổ của không ít bạn nữ mắc phải, dạng chất lỏng nên son tint mất nhiều thời gian để khô và thấm lại da môi. Trong khoảng ít nhất 20 giây đầu tiên sơn môi thì bạn không nên nói chuyện hay cười.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

